# Impact WSPP - Please Help Me



## BlackSmack (Dec 5, 2012)

I've bought the Impact Web Site Publisher Pro, lightroom 3.2 and later 4.2, everything works but the galleries  (didnt try to upload it to the web but to my hard drive) 

I follow this page - http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/wspp.php?sec=create 

[FONT=Verdana, Bitstream Vera Sans, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]but I still cant crate  gallery's.. its [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Bitstream Vera Sans, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]always [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Bitstream Vera Sans, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]show me the in the web model the sample galleries and wont show me the preview on the browser [/FONT]although[FONT=Verdana, Bitstream Vera Sans, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] I did publish my galleries 
[/FONT]
Please someone help me :\ I am trying to fix it a long time and try out everything


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi BlackSmack, welcome to the forum!  

Ok, let's rule one problem out - if you use the built-in LR web galleries (rather than Impact WSPP), does everything work as expected?  You can preview it, and preview in the browser?


----------



## BlackSmack (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you, and yes, its working - I can preview it in the browser.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2012)

Let me drop Tim an email and see if he can help then.


----------



## BlackSmack (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Tim Armes (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello,

Actually, I don't really understand what you mean. Would you be able to take some screenshot of what you're doing and where it's failing?

Regards,

Tim


----------



## BlackSmack (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Tim, thank you for your comment, 

After I made a website template and publish the gallery, I cant see it on the on the browser and cant see the galleries from the website files (after exporting to my hard drive, run index file)

I recorded my screen wile I did that,

here it is:

http://youtu.be/9n_xH5EBKyI


Please tell me what I'm doing wrong.. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tim Armes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

Wow, if everyone made me a video like that my life would be SO much easier!

Anyhow, you can't view your published site via the web module. With WSPP the Web Module is used exclusively for the design process, you can never see your finished site with it.

To see your site go to the folder that you chose to export it to then double click on the index file to view it in your web browser.

Tim


----------



## BlackSmack (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you Tim!!

if you like that then here is another one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSbESf1wu4g&feature=youtu.be

but there is a problem with chrome, I tried to open the index file with chrome, the website works but there is a problem with the gallery - cant move to the next or previous picture. in explorer thats grate, but many like me love the chrome.. there is a solution? 

and if I want to make my galleries like this site: 
http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/wspp/svarteld/galleries.html

what should I do with the galleries? is it one gallery set? 

I really appreciate your answer,

thanks again


----------



## BlackSmack (Dec 9, 2012)

Tim? I don't want to bother you but your the only one who can answer me :\ and I really want to make this website for a long time..


----------



## Tim Armes (Dec 9, 2012)

BlackSmack said:


> Tim? I don't want to bother you but your the only one who can answer me :\ and I really want to make this website for a long time..



Hi,

That's strange, I'd replied as soon as you had posted, but it's not showing up....

With WSPP the web module is used exclusively for designing your site - you *can't* use  it to see your published site. To see your site go to the folder that you created it in and double click on the index file to see it in your web browser.

Regards,

Tim


----------



## BlackSmack (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks but I already saw it and replied, may be you didn't saw it. here is my replied:

"Thank you Tim!!

if you like that then here is another one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSbES...ature=youtu.be

but there is a problem with chrome, I tried to open the index file with chrome, the website works but there is a problem with the gallery - cant move to the next or previous picture. in explorer thats grate, but many like me love the chrome.. there is a solution? 

and if I want to make my galleries like this site: 
http://photographers-toolbox.com/pro...galleries.html

what should I do with the galleries? is it one gallery set? 

I really appreciate your answer,

thanks again"


----------



## Tim Armes (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,

There's a bug in Chrome that stops this working from your local harddrive - it'll work just fine when you export to a web server.

Tim


----------

